# Where are all the tandemists at?



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

So it seems like the Tandem forum crowd has moved to another forum(s). Any idea where everyone went?


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Divorced, probably


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Tandemmountainbikes/


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Darth Lefty said:


> Divorced, probably


Sorry to disappoint you, but it seems the number of off road tandems has increased a lot in recent years and many of the long time teams continue enjoying MTB ridings best kept secret.

The link below to the FB group is one of several groups where teams have migrated to.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Darth Lefty said:


> Divorced, probably


I've seen that one time in 16 years of building and selling tandems. Doesn't happen much at all, contrary to those who seem to thrive on the idea that others' relationships such as much as theirs do...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

I am on the CO front range more


----------

